# How can Make Windows XP Bootable from Pendrive



## sree2004vam (Feb 17, 2009)

hi...............


dear friends plz help me .........i have compaq Evo N series laptop with Windows XP Pro. still my windows have some problems.... it will n't work properly. laptop drive not working. how i can install windows xp from pren drive ............plz help me botherz


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome sree2004vam

first of all dont use colors + big fonts !! cool

format ur pendrive completely , then copy the contents of the XP cd in to pendrive but donot make as a folder and  directly copy the contents 

then in BIOS setup ,, change in  boot priority to "first bootable device to USB 9or0 removable device"

finished


----------



## mrintech (Feb 18, 2009)

*www.intowindows.com/how-to-create-live-usbcddvd-of-vistaxp/


----------



## jatt (Feb 18, 2009)

@damngoodman999 
your method is so easy i m sure it will not work,

@sree2004vam

Don't waist your time frnd,and you need a casing and a cd or dvd drive,just make external cd drive usb with that casing and change settings in bios give it boot from usb and you will be able to install your window now without any trouble and if you want to do it with usb then i will only say that i suffered a lot for that but all things were useless,now it depends on you.


----------



## acewin (Feb 18, 2009)

mrintech gave the reply, the steps are easy


----------



## G33K n G4M3R (Feb 19, 2009)

Life cycle of pen drives is very low as compared to hard drives so it is good to install XP into external HDD instead of pen drive.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_flash_drive#Disadvantages


----------



## hackerzlab (Feb 20, 2009)

Bart's PE Builder. go for it.


----------

